# Powerbelt performance



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

Thought you muzzle guys would like to see this.
295gr powerbelt shot at aprox. 100 yard broadside with 2 pyr. pellets into my son's 2x3. 
Found on the far side stuck in the skin, weighed 292grs. 
I have had excellent accuracy with these and the performance has been great.
click on pic to enlarge


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow those really do retain their weight very well. My first deer i shot was with a powerbelt in .45 caliber and looked just like that when I found it. I think I still have it. Any pics and story of your sons buck?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have killed 4 deer and an elk with Powerbelts. The elk load performed flawlessly. 3 of the deer were a different result. All 3, 295 gr. Aerotips exploded inside the bucks and ruined a bunch of meat. I started shooting TC Shockwaves last year and i like their performance a lot better so far. 100% weight retention even after hitting bone. They both shoot very tight groups though.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good to hear, thats what Im using. Been shooting groups at 100 where 3 of 4 are touching with 1x scope 2 50gr pellets.


----------

